# Horse Rolling Picture Contest



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

This is an old picture...a few years old but it's all I can find on this computer..My other computer bit the dust a few months back. 

But anyway, This is Scooter


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Ladykiller


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Koda


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Great pictures! LOL!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I caught this when he was coming up from rolling one way and he was about to go the other way! lol He looks ****ed! XD


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

CLOSED!! 

The results should be posted up tomorrow sometimes!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Dang :lol: great pics


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Results? Where are results?  I'm guessing how you can pick the best one here... Lol!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your submissions in the "Horse Rolling Picture Contest!"

I'd personally like to say congrats to our first place winner *drum roll*....DYNAMITE! 

I really enjoyed Dynamite's shot, it is well centered, none of the horse is cut off,
you have a good view of the horse's face, and it is funny to boot! 


1st Place - Dynamite
2nd Place- RusticWildFire
3rd Place- dame_wolf
4th Place- Jemma

Honorable Mention - gotxhorses


omgpink -your shot is lovely and well centered, but the horse is not actually rolling,
it's sitting up, lol!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

awww! yay!!! Thanks


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay! Thanks


----------

